# Service Advance Trac Warning and Light Ford F350 Diesel 4x4



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Service Advance Trac Warning Came on when starting Truck, not even moving, pushed ok, warning went off, but Advance Trac light and the Airbag light stay illuminated. At first I could push the Advance Trac button to off then back on and the AT light and Airbag light would go off, had it in the Dealer and they were supposed to fix it but when I picked it up, the two lights were on again. I drove back to the dealer, they said they reprogrammed the computer, but while the lights were on they said the module had lost communication with the sensor. It was Black Friday around quitting time so I brought it home. Now Today, when I go to start the truck the pre-start chimes don't operate, just the lights, and then Service Advance Trac warning comes on, before truck starts, and the AT light and the Airbag light stay on and the Advance Trac button will not even work. Also, one time I turned the steering all the way to the left and the lights went off, but out in my pasture, if I turned sharp this morning while moving hay bales and the tires spun a little the light would flash on for a second but go off. But when I shifted to 4 wheel drive High the warning chimed in on the dash. Has anyone else run into this problem. I am taking it back to Dealer Tuesday.It's a 2011 Ford F350 SD, Diesel 4x4. 36,900 miles.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the same truck with a random at/abs issue. I am pretty sure it is a bad sensor on one or the front wheels. Problem is it is hard to fix it when it is not acting up. Desiel mechanic said he could drive around and monitor each wheel speed but it is best to check it when the light is on. 

When your light is on and you push the brake while moving does it pull you to one side?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Not that I know. I will check tomorrow. Light is on full time by the way. And so is airbag light. They both come on at same time and both go off at same time. Also, I did get the light to go off once today by turning the wheel all the way but I was not moving. Now the light is on full time. Now, recently, I was hooking up to round bales with my bale hauler and spun my wheels. Also, got stuck in the pasture and spun the wheels to get out but no luck so put it in 4 wheel drive and got out. Also, I was hauling hay and spun my wheels on some gravel trying to get on to 290 in traffic. They say that might cause a problem with the Advanced Trac per some other forums I read. Anyway, thanks for the information, will check the brake tomorrow.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

No problems with brakes. Also let go of steering wheel (in my pasture on level ground) and the truck did not veer. Hopefully will find out Tuesday.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

It was the Restraints Control Module. Evidently several different systems go to this module but it is fixed now hopefully. Was still under Safety Restraints Warranty.


----------

